# Memory seat retrofit



## Artem (Dec 26, 2012)

My previous cars were BMW's E38 and E39 and my wife and I got very used to the memory seat feature. You press a button and everything moves to your predefined settings, and you're ready to drive off. Now we can't live without it. 
I have a 2012 Routan and I had this module under the driver's seat: 










I wonder if this unit has memory feature in it and what needs to be done to make it work. 

Anyone been there done that?


----------



## cccjrsbox (Feb 9, 2012)

A part number look up says its a heated seat module


----------

